# My 'Brighton cast'



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

Ok, I'm a right handed caster and we are casting at 12. 

Draw a cross so that the the lines go 12 - 6 and 3 - 9. My left foot is in the 9 - 12 section and my right foot is in the 3 - 6 (left foot forward). Your left foot needs to be pointing towards your intended direction.

With a sinker drop between 5 - 6', swing the sinker out and as it comes back left it fall to the floor, it should be in line with the heel of your left foot. Rod tip low (on the ground) and left hand high, if there is any slack line between the tip and the sinker lean back slightly to take up the slack.

Start to cast, but as the rod tip reaches about 60° then move your body weight forward.

Again adjust the stance/drop/position of sinker to suit your needs, it's an easy cast hitting it and moving your body too early will cause thumb slip on multipliers and the sinker to travel downwards.

Led.


----------



## LongRanger (Oct 4, 2000)

Hi Led,

I’m confused. First you say that I should swing the lead in and let it fall on the floor and then you say that the tip should be on the ground. In order to get the sinker on the floor and tip on the ground I had to stick the tip out of my window. Every time I tried to cast the rod hit the top of the window frame. After a couple of tries I figured it out. I got down on my back so the rod tip would not hit the window frame but then my elbows kept hitting the floor. Are you sure that this cast really works? 

Secondly, where can I get the thermometers for my rod so I’ll know when the rod is at 60°? I’d hate to try it if the temperature is wrong.

Once you solve these two mysteries, I’ll give it another try.

PS: I feel stupid having one foot between 9 and 12 the other foot between 3 and 6 while laying on the floor swinging a rod over my head trying not to hit my windows frame. Who invented this crazy cast?


----------



## peter thain (Aug 26, 2002)

ROTFLMAO


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

Pete,

How did you manage the cast with your right foot infront of the left foot ?

Cast left handed.  

Led.


----------



## peter thain (Aug 26, 2002)

oh no!

another secret slipped out!

anyway whats a sinkerlean?  

peter


----------



## LongRanger (Oct 4, 2000)

Hi Peter,

I think we should stop picking on Andy. I have a video of Andy's Brighton from the Extreme Casting Clinic. If we are nice maybe he will let us post it on the board. I may also have one of you.


----------



## FisherDan (Jun 8, 2003)

Peter and Led,

Thank you both for taking the time to describe the Brighton Cast. You have been extremely helpful. Cleared up many misconceptions I had. I have been using too much body rotation and hitting it much too soon.

If the lightening wasn't crashing about this evening, I would have been out applying what I've learned from you two.

Thanks again.

Dan


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

Pete,

'Sinkerlean' not sure what you mean.  

Sorry I forgot about that special stance that gives the extra 50+ yds - Sorry  

Led.


----------



## peter thain (Aug 26, 2002)

andy you cheat!  

you edited your post


----------



## FisherDan (Jun 8, 2003)

Peter and Led,

I live in the land of the Hatteras cast and not close to any of the casting clubs, so I’m pretty much forced to work things out for myself. Please bear with me. 

I’ve read over your descriptions of the Brighton casts numerous times, trying to translate them into my own “body language.” I’m also a golfer and learned at a very early age that my brain communicates better with my body by image and feel than it does in English - that’s my definition of “body language.” 

I think I understand the setup pretty well, but had a couple of questions about timing and general technique. 

One of my problems, I now realize, with previous attempts to use the Brighton style was that I was using body rotation to power the early part of the cast before the push-pull. This was applying too much power, way too soon in the cast. Thanks for straightening me out on this, Led. I now believe that the early part of the cast is all arms applied in a slow, very gradual acceleration over the shoulder at about 1 o’clock or 60 degrees. Any body rotation is passive and occurs is as a direct result of the action of the arms. Am I anywhere near correct here? 

On the weight shift - Led, you mentioned that “... as the rod tip reaches about 60° then move your body weight forward.” If the rod is locked at this point, and the tip is at 1 o’clock, the butt of the rod will be pointing more like 10 o’clock. Am I interpreting your statement correctly? Also, has the push pull action already started at the point where the weight shift occurs?

I realize that like any other athletic pursuit, casting is about 99% practice and figuring out what works for you. I’m more than willing to do that. I just want to avoid going down the wrong path with my practice - again!

Thanks guys, this discussion of the Brighton style has been great and revived my interest in the technique.

Dan


----------



## LongRanger (Oct 4, 2000)

Hi Dan,

This is far from perfect but maybe it will help. This clip was taken by Andy “Led” Miller after the “2002 Extreme Casting Clinic.” I used Peter Thain’s rod and reel. The sinker landed in the 500’s. It can be done with or without a step. As you have found the cast starts slow and builds. I’m just beginning to learn how to perform it without the step. Peter and Andy are much better but this will get you started. 

Brighton Cast 

Brighton Cast 

Both videos are the same but one site may work better than the other.


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

James ,

A video says more than a 1000 words ever can.

If you really tried you might just be able to get a bend in that rod.  

From a technical point of view, you added your body weight a little too early. the rod tip was not past the 9 oclock position, if you had waited until the tip was around the 11 oclock then the addition of your body weight will add those extra yards. 

Led.


----------



## LongRanger (Oct 4, 2000)

Does this make us even?

Now that's the Andy that I know.


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

Who's keeping the score then, I'm not  

That's a great piece of Camera work though  

Led.


----------



## FisherDan (Jun 8, 2003)

Peter & Led,

The lightening stayed away tonight and I had a chance to get out and practice the Brighton style as you both had explained it. The results were pretty amazing to me. I measured off the last of 8 or 10 casts at 417 feet. My practice ground is a golf course, so the measurements are reasonably accurate. I’m a 63 year old [email protected] whose best measured cast is 523 feet and whose normal range, with sinker and no baits, is 450 to 500 feet. 

Peter, I now understand why the Brighton is also called the “easy cast.” With the exception of a little push-pull snap at the end of the cast, it felt like a gentle lob. Considering the small expenditure of energy, it was amazing to watch it fly as far as it did.

This cast will definitely fit at least half of the fishing situations I face. Fishing the North Carolina coast as I do, there are times when you there are 30 or more guys lined up knee deep in the water separating you from the fish. My standby Hatteras cast gets the job done when I’ve got to be in the water. But, for an old guy like me, the ease of the Brighton cast has great appeal and I can foresee using it whenever I can stand on the beach.

I’m looking forward to practicing this style and refining the timing to a point where I can really hit it with the weight shift and push-pull. 

Thanks again, guys. You’ve make a believer out of me.

Regards,
Dan


----------



## FisherDan (Jun 8, 2003)

James,

Didn't have any success viewing your Brighton cast video. Downloaded Windows Media Player 9 and retried, but results were the same - black screen, no audio. Any ideas?

Dan


----------



## LongRanger (Oct 4, 2000)

Hi Dan,

See if this copy will run on your machine.

http://www.studioonline.com/playcli...ngID=1&crypt=A0A59180255E7A14F6E682D5267A96B9

This was only my third or fourth Brighton cast. This version shows a right hand push. My current Brighton has more snap from my left hand and it does make a big difference.

If this does not play, send me a direct email and I will send you copy as an attachment.


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

1 down, 1000's more to go.  

Dan,

It's nice to know that we are able to help casters/anglers of all abilities/ages/gender.

Welcome to the world of easy long distance casting.

Led.


----------

